# Barnes TSX and a coyote



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I finally have an actual kill to report with the 85gn .244 TSX's. The shot was 106yds, the coyote was facing me, the bullet entered the point of the on-side shoulder and exited behind the off-side ribs in front of the off-side rear leg. The coyote died quickly, the exit hole was ENORMOUS!!! The performance was nothing like I'd expected based on shooting a fair number of deer and one elk with the TSX's in .277 and .308.

I tried to run the bullet stem-to-stern on purpose basically just to see what happened, well, now I know and it's not good. It's a shame too, the coyote was a mature male, very fluffy and large, alas, he's got a GAPING exit wound.

I think my shots will need to be placed better in much smaller areas of the body(head/neck) from now on, or wait for a broadside shot.

All the run-up, all the hype, I preach and I boast about past performance on other critters and I fall on my face, flat dead wrong.

There will be further testing though, maybe I'll redeem myself.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Horsager, my curiosity has reached critical mass (not too hard to do). I have been interested in trying a 53 gr. XFB in my 223 (AR15). I am hoping to find a fur friendly load that works better in that rifle. It has a short 16" barrel so I would like to go with a heavier bullet and would be limited to closer ranges anyway. Your test has me wondering if this would be a good idea or not. I guess the first thing to do would be to see how it shoots and go from there. I'll have to pick up a box this weekend and maybe try it over H335 to start.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well Horsager your not the only one surprised. I would have predicted the same as you. I still wonder if the bullet wasn't tumbling after striking bone. I would have guessed much better performance, especially after shooting two deer this fall with 52 gr X flat base. One out of a 223 and the other out of a 22-250. They layed those deer flat, and the insides had extensive damage, and even though the exit wounds in the muscle tissue were bad the exit through the hide wasn't that bad. But then that's deer and not coyote. 
One thing I have noticed over the years is the radical performance of many bullets on small animals. One day you get an exit in a fox with a 22-250 that a needle and thread will take care of and the next day you blow one in half with a 22 hornet. I have always thought it is contact with bone in the initial entry that controls what happens during the rest of the passage through the animal. Still, I am surprised by the variability from animal to animal with the same bullet at the same velocity.
I would guess variability happens in large animals also, but most occurs out of sight within the body and is less obvious.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Upon further review the TSX might work out after all. No pic of the exit wound like Fallguy provided, but it's smaller than a quarter, Nickle sized.

The coyote was 300yds, quartering towards me and took the bullet just behind the on-side shoulder and the bullet exited just ahead of the off side rear quarter. The coyote didn't move, she was DRT.

More testing to follow.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

PICS horasger PICS


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Brad, YOU will see the dog soon enough. I sent it back with MC for you to skin, stretch, and sell (it's in good shape but too ugly for me to tan). After you've skinned it you can take a pic and post it here.


----------

